# Exporting Shotgun



## spc337 (8 mo ago)

I've inherited a shotgun from an expat living in France. His wife is planning on registering it once the new registration system opens for inherited firearms and then she will transfer it to me. I'm an expat living in Canada. I know the rules from the Canadian side but I don't know what I need to do to export the shotgun on my next visit to France.

Is there such a thing as a temporary license to allow me to export it? It's a simple O/U so not anything that is subject to heightened regulations.

Ideally, she can accompany me to the airport to clear whatever is necessary to be able to check it in as baggage and then I'll have the necessary paperwork for my destination.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## rynd2it (Feb 2, 2010)

spc337 said:


> I've inherited a shotgun from an expat living in France. His wife is planning on registering it once the new registration system opens for inherited firearms and then she will transfer it to me. I'm an expat living in Canada. I know the rules from the Canadian side but I don't know what I need to do to export the shotgun on my next visit to France.
> 
> Is there such a thing as a temporary license to allow me to export it? It's a simple O/U so not anything that is subject to heightened regulations.
> 
> ...


When I shipped my shotgun to the UK from France in 2013, I arranged with a gun dealer in the UK to receive it, parcelled it up in its hard case and called FedEx to collect it and deliver to the gun dealer. No paperwork whatsoever. YMMV if the gun is documented in France which I doubt as I never had to register mine, just get a permit from the local gun club


----------

